

Introducing Gruen Tenders - a simple way to induce an unbiased prognosis - datageek
http://kaggle.com/blog/2010/08/01/introducing-gruen-tenders-a-simple-way-to-induce-an-unbiased-prognosis/

======
datageek
I wonder if there's a business model in this?

